# Antique engine And 1938-39 CWC Roadmaster parts



## jkent (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello fellow friends.
I'm looking for a 3, 3 1/2, 4, 5 HP. antique engine as complete as possible. looking for something that will work on my MotorMaster.
I don't want to just slap anything I can find on it. I want it to look the part and act the part.

I'm also looking for a belt drive or chain drive rear wheel sprocket for a motorized bike.

I will also need a 1938-39 CWC 24" Springer fork or truss rod fork with rods. 
AGAIN IT MUST BE FOR A 24" BIKE.

I'm also looking for some LONG LONG pull back bars. Looking for something just crazy cool.

I'm Also looking for a nice set of Chrome or Painted drop center *24"* wheels would perfer something HD If it has some kind of brake on the front it would be even better. 

And last thing for now is a 24" CWC Drop stand

I'm also looking for all of this for FREE or as close to FREE as possible. Oh did I mention FREE????

No i'm just kidding, I think...........Maybe.......

Just kidding I have funds available and also have trades. 
Thanks for any help.
JKent


----------



## toyman (Dec 5, 2015)

Your bike should have a New Departure front brake.I will give you a call tomorrow to  see if I can help you with some parts


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 10, 2015)

I have a new worksman drum brake
Maybe not old looking enough?


----------



## jkent (Dec 12, 2015)

Bump.....
Found a New Departure front brake and rack but I need a lens for the rack and looking for a tail light setup.
I also picked up a killer set of drop center 24" wheels and snake belly tires.
Still looking for the other parts.
JKent


----------



## jkent (Dec 18, 2015)

BTT 
Still looking
Jkent


----------



## jkent (Dec 24, 2015)

Still looking
Thanks, Jkent


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 18, 2016)

*Stand*

Kent whats the Drop stand you are looking for look like?
I make this type and others


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 19, 2016)

I had a nice Lausen (before Tecumseh)3 hp engine fron the 1940's I will have to look for it. I have not seen it in 20 yrs but I dont remember getting rid of it. It was nice and complete. Friday night is shop night I will look then.
Frank


----------



## jkent (Apr 9, 2016)

I wanted to bring this thread back to life.
Still looking for parts.
Please any help is very greatly appreciated.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Maniac57c (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a almost brand new Tecumseh HS40 engine missing the carb. Has under 10 minutes run time since new.
I have started it with a chinese bicycle engine carb and it runs great.


----------



## jkent (Apr 16, 2016)

Looking for an engine that would be around the year of the bike. An Envinrude engine would be even better.
Thanks for the offer.
JKent


----------

